# Throw down?



## forktender (Sep 9, 2021)

Where can the pic's be viewed?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 9, 2021)

They can't be yet Brian will put everything together for viewing/voting but it takes a bit to get it all done and ready


----------



## forktender (Sep 9, 2021)

Gotch'a I thought we all got to vote on the winner.
Thank you.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 9, 2021)

This thread reminds me of Brantley Gilbert’s Small Down Throwdown.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

forktender said:


> Where can the pic's be viewed?


Here’s a pic


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2021)

Can’t delete. Double post


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Here’s a pic
> View attachment 510137


looks pretty good. Good luck


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> looks pretty good. Good luck


Thank you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 9, 2021)

Im looking to get it up tomorrow for the voting to start. It usually takes a few days to get them up after the submission window. Also no one that truly entered should be putting up their pictures as it will DQ you. Do not let Smokin Peachey fool you into thinking it is OK to put yours out there.


----------

